

HP Beats Apple To Touchscreen Punch - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/02/07/hp-beats-apple-to-touchscreen-punch/

======
pedalpete
that video of HP describing their design process is PAINFUL. As if every
company that designs and builds their own products doesn't go through the same
steps.

